# Easy leader furling if somebody can tell me how to edit a video.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I have come up with a technique that eliminates the tangling problem most folks have when furling a fly leader single handed. I'd like to post a video but I have never been able to get a video edited.

I can also shoot a video showing how 2 people, working together, can furl a perfect leader in about a minute.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Ken, I think you have to post it on a server that you can link to. Post whatcha got.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'll try again tomorrow.*

I'm having all sorts of computer problems right now.


----------

